# Gemhelper



## Shamozz (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir heute GemHelper geholt, weil es ein sehr sehr praktisches Addon ist. 

Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich es einstellen soll, bzw. wie es funktionieren soll, dass man mit /w NAME:!gem yellow etc. die Sockel kommen....


Gibts da einen Trick?


----------



## Varesa (17. Juni 2008)

Trick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nicht dass ich wüsste der andere muss dich nur anwispern
allerdings muss er immer !gem und dann was er sucht schreiben, danach kommt automatisch deine Liste.
Habe das addon schon ziemlich lang und habe damit gute erfahrungen gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecksree (18. Juni 2008)

nimm am besten Craflist2. Wenn dich einer mit !gem Rot anwhispert kriegt er ne Liste. Ich persönlich nutze es auch und bin damit sehr zufrieden. http://files.wowace.com/CraftList2/CraftList2-r76214.zip


----------

